# My First Baby Blanket



## Grannie Myra (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, I've completed my first crochet baby blanket and feeling quite pleased with myself! Perhaps I'll move on to a bigger project next. Just thought I'd share it with you.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice work. looks soft and cozy.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

the blanket is lovely, the colors are perfect, love the large granny square with the small ones framing it


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful work! The border framing the blanket really adds color


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Gorgeous, you did a beautiful job. :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

You should be proud doing this as a first blanket. It is lovely and so is your work..pattern and colors are pretty!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

This is just beautiful in white with the colorful border. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Both the blanket and your crocheting! They will be treasured for years to come! You should be proud, seriously. Well done, you!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful work - such a pretty blanket! Did you have a pattern or make it up?


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh, it is just beautiful! I don't crochet but will have to learn.


----------



## knitnpurlchick (Nov 8, 2012)

Its beautiful. You did a great job.


----------



## Grannie Myra (Jan 3, 2013)

I saw one similar online but it was easy enough to make up. Just white and a rainbow wool in grannie squares, all joined with the rainbow wool, then an picot edge crocheted round the whole thing. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

very pretty color combo on your lovely blanket. You did great and will make a wonderful big one too with that kind of workmanship. wtg!!


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

Its beautiful. I can see its a large granny square
bordered by about seven smaller squares. How did you put them together. and the edging finishes off.


----------



## Grannie Myra (Jan 3, 2013)

The centre's not exactly a grannie square, I did it in rows, but a grannie square would do. I joined by putting wrong sides together and sc into the back loops of each piece.
G Myra


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful, colours are lovely. Well done.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Take a bow!!! Gorgeous blanket. Unique. I have not seen one quite like it before.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Your baby blanket is just beautiful, well done.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous. You should be very proud.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

It's lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful baby blanket and beautiful crochet!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you blanket is beautiful, you should be very proud.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

i just love your blanket. Certainly has given me something new to try. well done.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

How wonderful. All the time I was reading the messages, I was thinking "go back and study it again!" I'm simply amazed at how beautiful it is. I would love to try that but don't know how you got the measurements so perfect. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work...


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I agree with you iShirl. When you made it, did you start with the squares and then crotchet the middle to fit the size needed to fill the empty middle square?


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

boring knit said:


> I agree with you iShirl. When you made it, did you start with the squares and then crotchet the middle to fit the size needed to fill the empty middle square?


that sounds like a good approach.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Very lovely colors and pattern.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Granny Myra, this is so beautiful. You have really made a well designed baby blanket and put it together to perfection! What can we say?! Well done. hannet


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh it's fantastic. I love it


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work,give your self a pat on the back,for making such a beautiful blanket. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Select7777 (Oct 30, 2011)

so beautiful for your first blanket. it will not be your last. please share pattern and what yarn did you use?


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Georgous!Love it!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wonderful little blanket. I am sure it will be enjoyed.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

You need to enter this in a contest. It's a blue ribbon winner for sure


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Job!!!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

That is a gorgeous blanket. You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Pretty!!!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful!! Find it hard to believe it is your first blanket.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Really beautiful. I think the 'bug' has 'bitten' you. Looking forward to seeing more projects


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Really beautiful. I think the 'bug' has 'bitten' you. Looking forward to seeing more projects


----------



## rocky2u (May 7, 2011)

Your blanket is just beautiful,hard to believe that this is your first,it's so wonderful


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

your FIRST project? WOW!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very pretty..


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks great. No one would guess it is your first!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

A very pretty blanket beautifully crochet,love the coloured border.


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

It is LOVELY!!! Where can I find that pattern?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

That is so pretty - I love the border. I've never seen one like it before. Excellent job!


----------



## Lynda12k (Dec 2, 2011)

Magnificent work- I love the pop of color on the borders!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Very lovely!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

What a lucky baby! I love it. I like it so much better than an all granny square blanket. Just charming.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Granny Myra, that can't be the first thing you've ever made, right? I'd hate to show you my first one since it was the first project I ever tried and actually learned on. I think it might now be at Mt. Trashmore.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

That's a great blanket, would never guess it is your first. It's a really nice variation of the granny square. Do you have a pattern to share? Is the center a large granny or did you go back and forth with the center and then boarder with smaller squares. Thanks


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

thats realy pretty


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So sweet! You SHOULD feel pleased!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

It is soooo niiiice and you stitches are all even. Beautiful work. I am sure baby and mom will be so pleased. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

I LOVE the way you've done that!


----------



## Susan j (Jan 13, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful blanket xx


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

That is so lovely!! Very nice job!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Love this baby blanket!! You did an awesome job!


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

jotmft said:


> The centre's not exactly a grannie square, I did it in rows, but a grannie square would do. I joined by putting wrong sides together and sc into the back loops of each piece.
> G Myra


Thank you.. I guess I will have to add this to my list.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

SWEET!!! SWEET SWEET! NICE JOB REALLY.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Just beautiful...love the border.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful work, it is so pretty .


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Love the colours.you should be very proud of your work.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Just beautiful...


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

It's beautiful!! Great work!! My very first crochet project was a popcorn stitch baby blanket; I remember it well!! LOL


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

So sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Well goodness - you should be proud - it is beautiful!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely. Good job!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What a beautiful blanket. You can be proud.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful blanket! Sure to be a favorite!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

that is beautiful. I never thought of putting a border like that around a blanket. thanks for sharing.


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

Love the blanket. What a wonderful present.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

You did a great job on your first blanket!!! It is absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It's very beautiful. A job well done!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

That's really beautiful - well done you :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## kazlc67 (May 16, 2012)

stunning x


----------



## Shpoopie (Jan 22, 2013)

So very beautiful!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

You should be pleased with yourself! It is just beautiful. Just beautiful.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

Exceptionally lovely! Wonderful workmanship....
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful Blanket!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. Baby will love to snuggle in it and keep warm and comfy.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

It's gorgeous, love the colours you've chosen.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks GREAT!!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

This is beautiful. Excellent crochet and colors. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful work - you are right to be proud!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

It is gorgeous!! The white with colored accents makes it outstanding. Love it.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

You should be very proud - you did a really nice job. Can't wait to see your next project.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Would you mind giving more details, like how many stitches you start with.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

just lovely! Do you have a pattern you could share or tell me where to get it? I have grandchild no3 arriving in july, and would love to make it for her/him. Thanks


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

rjhandmade said:


> Would you mind giving more details, like how many stitches you start with.


Your blanket is beautiful......beautiful!! I have a new wee great grandbaby coming in July and this would be perfect. Some idea of stitch count would be so helpful, and save this old brain some serious thinking. Love it. Keep us posted on any of your other projects. I love seeing other people works of art. Thank you.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

It is so pretty. Love the colors. Would love to have the pattern link if you can share. Thanks


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

jotmft said:


> Well, I've completed my first crochet baby blanket and feeling quite pleased with myself! Perhaps I'll move on to a bigger project next. Just thought I'd share it with you.


Dear jotaft
I loved your baby blanket. I woud like to make one. Could yu tell me how you started it, is it from the centre. Are the sts dc or trebles. Is there a pattern, it is very unique. thankyou Pat
gertyau


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

How very pretty. I'm sure the little one will cherish it as her/his blankie


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful work. I would love a pattern if you have it. Thanks


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

absolutely beautiful work and colors!!


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

Lovely! Really a first? Looks gorgeous.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Well done, beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Very beautiful.....Love the colors. :thumbup:


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

U should feel pleased! Came out beautiful! and your work looks so neat! Great Job! :thumbup:


----------



## qxerox (Feb 20, 2012)

Brilliant--love the white center with color accents on border!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Perfection...... It really is lovely and the sweet colors on the edge remind me of flowers...... You have put it together so well and that is always a trying experience.... You are definitely ready to take on any large project now.....


----------



## Peggyd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Grannie Myra,
WHAT A BEAUTIFUL FGHAN AND YOUR FIRST ONE AT THAT  WOW !!!!!!!
Blessings,
Peggyd


----------



## Peggyd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Grannie Myra,
Sorry, I meant Afghan 
Blessings,
Peggyd


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful work love the color's chosen


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Really beautiful work! Keep it up for sure!!!


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I too have this pattern saved and am planning to do it as soon as my grandchild is born in april- waiting till then so I can do the coloured section in the appropriate colour. Nice to see it actually made by a member on here


----------



## knitwit29 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just adorable....love it...!


----------



## ctcookie (Mar 2, 2012)

Can't believe it's your first! It is so beautiful!


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

The blanket is beautiful. Few people could do what you've done as a first! Can you share a source for the pattern, please?


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

If its the same one I found it on freepatterns.com
http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC00932&cat_id=297


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

THANKS for the pattern!!


----------



## Grannie Myra (Jan 3, 2013)

Its a free pattern on Ravelry. If you go to the site then just search for Rainbow Granny Square Blanket, you should find it. It's free to download.
jotmft


----------



## Molarbicuspid (Jan 10, 2013)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

Just plain BEAUTIFUL!! Lovely colors!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's really pretty! Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

sarah66 said:


> I too have this pattern saved and am planning to do it as soon as my grandchild is born in april- waiting till then so I can do the coloured section in the appropriate colour. Nice to see it actually made by a member on here


I didn't realize that there was an actual pattern for this blanket. Can you please share. It would save me a lot of work figuring out the number of stitches etc. Thank you so much.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Just Beutiful. Can't believe it is your first. You will be a great Crocheter.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

sarah66 said:


> If its the same one I found it on freepatterns.com
> http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC00932&cat_id=297


This is the link on page 9


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

Katsch said:


> the blanket is lovely, the colors are perfect, love the large granny square with the small ones framing it


Is the center a form of Granny Square?? Have never seen it like that before--thanks--you are right , it is lovely


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

dear sarah
thank you for posting where to download the granny rainbow granny squares for us interested in the pattern. I have downloaded my copy on www.freepatterns.com.htal. You were very clever to find it. Pat
gertyau


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

gertyau said:


> dear sarah
> thank you for posting where to download the granny rainbow granny squares for us interested in the pattern. I have downloaded my copy on www.freepatterns.com.htal. You were very clever to find it. Pat
> gertyau


No problem- its been saved on my computer in my 'to do' list, so I recognised it straight away. It's the one blanket my daughter picked out as liking for her new arrival


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Sarah for the pattern download. I've saved it also. Jeanne


----------



## lgerrior (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome for your first...wish I was the baby!


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Never thought to use granny squares for the border, very nice idea.

CeliaJ


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a beautiful blanket!!!!!!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Very very nice! Love the border ~ adds just the right touch!


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Well done gorgeous blanket


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

OOOOOHHHH!!!....that turned out really really pretty!...Nice job!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Congradulations. It is very prety.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

How incredibly beautiful and I saw your post awhile ago and I loved it but forgot to bookmark it and had no time to reply. 
I have had a number of lovely members helping me search for this post and finally success from another admirer of your work and she came up with her own blanket after looking at yours. 
I have not had time yet to look at all your replies but I see you gave some pointers as to how you created this masterpiece


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh well done, who would of thought it was your first crochet blanket it's wonderful great pattern and great use of colours.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovely work :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## red lion (Oct 26, 2012)

Gorgeous! Do you have a link to the pattern?


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

that's just gorgeous!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

red lion said:


> Gorgeous! Do you have a link to the pattern?


The link is on page 9.


----------



## red lion (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm sorry that i'm being slow but page 9 of what?


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Go down to where you see quick reply, then up to right and you'll see go to page, you want to go to page 9. Hope that helps.


----------



## red lion (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm sorry that i'm being slow but page 9 of what?


----------



## red lion (Oct 26, 2012)

Found it, thanks!


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

Do you have a pattern you could share? It is beautiful!


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Read the messages above- it's on page 9 of this thread.


ics said:


> Do you have a pattern you could share? It is beautiful!


----------

